

Five Entrepreneurial Lessons from 2009 - mikekarnj
http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2010/01/03/five-entrepreneurial-lessons-from-2009/

======
jom0021
"Again, people shouldn’t make decisions based on past investments."

This works for poker, but doesn't really scale to things like a college
education. I've invested two years into a B.S. in CS, took off a year, and now
I'm back at it. And yes, the decision to go back is based on my past
investment.

I suppose I just don't understand parts of this article. What's the point on
giving advice if you just say "Always make the best decisions". Be perfect and
then you'll.....be perfect?

~~~
mikekarnj
The article mentioned that your past decisions got you to the point you are
today. It's about to you make decisions on where you go in the future. There's
no such thing as perfection, but if you make the best decision, there's
nothing really else you can do. Good luck with school again.

